
Case Study – Building .NET Startup from Scratch - boboss
http://startupmyway.com/building-saas-startup-from-scratch/?utm=hackernews
======
boboss
.NET stack isn’t considered to be a startup-friendly. However we decided to
use it, mostly because of our experience which enables rapid and efficient
development. Do you think it's a good idea?

~~~
groopmark
Actually it's getting better now with the .NET Core, since it works on every
platform.

